# Assign #11: Portraits



## Nikon Fan (Jul 4, 2005)

*Portraits* is the assignment for this week.  These can be self portraits or portraits of someone else   Same as always, a new assignment will be posted by next Monday so try and have them done by then, but you can always post them later   Good luck and have fun!!!


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 6, 2005)

Oh no! Only now am I reading the new assignment, AFTER I have posted two portraits to the Critique Section (me! Posting something to Critique!) ... rarely do I ever send anything to critique and hardly ever do I send in portraits, other than those spontaneous one of my daughter.... But well, those were "old", anyway. Must go and find some "victims" then to create some NEW photos for the assignment. OK. This is going to be easier than last week's assignment...!


----------



## spiralout (Jul 6, 2005)

Self-portrait.


----------



## DarkEyes (Jul 6, 2005)

Iz gotta get one in for this topic. Have to try ang find a good subject tho...

hmm. This is gonna Be fun!

*12/07 EDIT:*
Didn't hav 2 look far, as it was my Nephews birthday today. It's a bit late, but I don't think yous will mind


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 7, 2005)

I finally have a photo for the weekly challenge 

Self portrait


----------



## Shurikem (Jul 8, 2005)

I think it's not bad knowing that I have the camera in my hand at the same time.


----------



## Royster (Jul 10, 2005)

Id like to share this picture of my niece. This was taken on a wooden long boat, hope you all like it.


----------



## deb (Jul 19, 2005)

Here are a couple of experimental portraits of my grandson.  I was attempting to incorporate more of the ambient light with novatron strobes.  I got the warmth of the ambient light, but the shadows on his neck should not be so prominent.     These were made July 4th.  If that's not within the assignment period, I'll take them down.  (I lost a few weeks somewhere.)


----------



## photo gal (Jul 20, 2005)

This is Bobby, a friend of mine's son.







He is very camera shy so this was one of the more challenging challenges I have had!


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 20, 2005)

A dancer from Ile de la Réunion at the International Folklore Festival in Scheessel, 16 July 2005:


----------



## Karalee (Jul 20, 2005)




----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 19, 2007)

bump


----------



## skieur (Sep 19, 2007)

Big Mike said:


> I finally have a photo for the weekly challenge
> 
> Self portrait


 
I would have tried one with a polarizer on to eliminate the reflections in the glasses and improve the sky in the background.  The reflections are not a weakness but you would have to look at both to see which is better.

skieur


----------

